# Best fuzz face reproductions



## Dknez93 (May 29, 2020)

Who do you think makes the best fuzz face reproduction on the market? The one that’s truest to the vintage 60s and early 70s ones.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

EQD Dream Crusher has been on my board for years.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

_ * this thread should probably go in the "Effects" forum_...no?

The early FF's used germanium transistors. Early semiconductor tech was fairly primitive and production units (NKT275, AC128 etc.) had variable tolerances. Ivor Arbitor based the design around these loose tolerances but the results were hit and miss. Some units sounded fantastic, some not so much...

I imagine the original FF were built "production line" style...ie: solder a part on the pcb, next part.... no regard to transistor matching etc.

When you say you want, "The one that’s truest to the vintage 60s and early 70s ones", you could be in for a nasty surprise!

Fortunately, these days there are individuals that have the ears/skills/passion (and a stock of obsolete transistors...) that can fine tune a germanium FF to suit a players preferences. 

The simple FF circuit can be tweaked to have many personalities. It can take time to find "the 
one" or more often "the ones" ...

A silicon xstr FF is more likely to provide consistent results. No worries about ambient temperature affecting the sonics etc. The classic SI units are higher gain than the earlier germanium versions.

That said, there are millions of very average sounding FF clones and spin-offs, as well as a bewildering amount of bad information and rampant mojo bullshit to wade through while on the hunt for an inspiring Fuzz Face. 

Finally, "the player" is the last piece of the puzzle. Players who have a dynamic touch and know how to work the guitars volume knob from "clean to mean" are the ones that bring out best in a FF.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Analogman Sunface will cost you enough you will be sure it's good.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

JHS just came out with a vintage fuzz line. 4 new pedals


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

There has to be thousands of fuzz face pedals out there with the same, similar, at least in ideology circuit. Actual components available, how they age, drift, etc., and how they blend with your gear of the day, is how it works.

I have had a dozen fuzz face pedals out side by side on the same day. Obviously using only one at a time, not chained. They can all basically be made to sound about the same, and then some can demonstrate something uniquely better at that moment, perhaps never to be found again...


----------



## Jaime (Mar 29, 2020)

The Analogman Sun Face I just sold is the best I've encountered, as far as modern versions are concerned. I personally wasn't using it enough to justify the cost, but if it's your go-to sound/effect then they're well worth the price of admission.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Dustin Francis gets my vote these days. I would be very surprised if anyone can get any closer to an actual vintage unit than his Ivors! 

Ivor by Dustin Francis

IVOR by Dustin Francis || A Step Into The Past, Present & Future of Fuzz — Tinkercity


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I think our own @Arcane Analog builds fantastic Fuzz Faces. His attention to build quality is top notch, and he only does things the old school way. I have one of his Fuzz Faces, and it's killer!


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

JHS Pollinator. It's a bit more modern sounding but very fuzz face


----------



## amesburymc (May 14, 2006)

Maybe not the best ever but Dunlop JHW1 should be in a conversation. Many pros using it, only takes small space and costs a fraction of what other boutiques cost. I’m contradicting myself because I’m using PTD Rotoface, which I got before JHW1 came out but I once seriously thought of selling mine and get one of these.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Top-notch, old-school quality and many cosmetic and transistor options.



TWRC said:


> I think our own @Arcane Analog builds fantastic Fuzz Faces. His attention to build quality is top notch, and he only does things the old school way. I have one of his Fuzz Faces, and it's killer!


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I also have an arcane fuzz face and it’s a great pedal! Highly suggest.


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

Arcane Analog look no further...

Sent from my LM-Q710.FGN using Tapatalk


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I heard stories of Hendrix going thru a bunch of fuzz faces in stores, before buying one that sounded good

So what Tonewoody said, above, makes a lot of sense


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

+1 @tonewoody ’s comment about working the guitar volume. FWIW IME FF-style pedals generally respond better to low output pickups like Fender CS 69s.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

bolero said:


> I heard stories of Hendrix going thru a bunch of fuzz faces in stores, before buying one that sounded good
> 
> So what Tonewoody said, above, makes a lot of sense


Absolutely. There is very little chance anyone screened transistors back in the day. I would think most builders have their preferred ranges these days. I personally screen each device three times. Once for the raw gain / leakage characteristics, another for the individual transistors sound and then finally for the paired sound.


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

Dustin Francis (according to Faracaster, who is currently down the Fuzz Face rabbit hole) says that the big blue Dunlop Fuzz Face is essentially the real deal and recommends it if you don’t want to buy one of his. Dunlop’s literature says that the blue FF Mini is the same as the bigger blue one but in a smaller box. So I thought I would take my energy and use it to try to learn more about playing the guitar rather than cork sniffing in the Fuzz world. All that said, I still did buy an EJ FF from @faracaster that I’m keen to try. Actually, It might be nice to hear from Pete as he’s “doing the research” in a big way... over to you, Dr. ...


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

No research needed......just get this


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Original era Fuzz Faces vary so widely that it's impossible to say. 

The one that sounds best to you is probably the one to go with. 

But hey, we're guitar players, buy ten of them.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

The big version of the Dunlop Jimi Hendrix Fuzz Face is awesome! Great smooth gain, and a very good cleanup for a silicon version.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

This does a surprisingly good Fuzz Face sound, among many other things.


----------



## Oldewoodupes (Jan 4, 2012)

Anyone know if any of the small rectangle box Dunlop Jimi fuzzes have the same guts as the light blue round Dunlop jimi fuzzes? The light blue jimi fuzz is excellent, but tough to find used


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Oldewoodupes said:


> Anyone know if any of the small rectangle box Dunlop Jimi fuzzes have the same guts as the light blue round Dunlop jimi fuzzes? The light blue jimi fuzz is excellent, but tough to find used


I had one for sale here on the forum for weeks.....nada. 
Pulled it.....because it is so good and I'm in the middle of a move


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

I’ve been keeping my eye out for one of those little red band of gypsies fuzz faces.Sounded pretty good in the YouTube demos.


----------



## cbriere (Sep 29, 2020)

you may want to check this one,
true to the fuzz face basic design and is a work of art for the assembly.








2n2FACE – High Volume Silicon FuzzFace — reeves electro point to point guitar pedals


Any orders made now will be waitlisted and shipped within 60 days. Classic fuzzy wonder, but with tight usable bass in the output. Point to Point FuzzFace type pedal. Using 2n2222a transistors, JB capacitors and Fischer resistors. Each pedal is tuned (biased) for the smoothest decay. Original...




reeveselectro.co.uk


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

cbriere said:


> you may want to check this one,
> true to the fuzz face basic design and is a work of art for the assembly.
> 
> 
> ...


I checked out your website..Custom internal colour choices😎


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> JHS just came out with a vintage fuzz line. 4 new pedals


yep, I have two of them and they are very good and great bang for the buck.


----------



## pdaigle (Sep 15, 2020)

I have the Reeves Electro 2n2Face (silicon) and Analog Man Sun Face (low gain germanium). Both sound great and clean up great as well.

The Reeves Electro pedals internals are works of art.


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)




----------

